# Your photos....



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

....& updates make my wait for my puppy so much more bearable. I've been lurking and pouring through all the forums for quite awhile now, but finally registered tonight. 
I won't know for another week or two if any of the male puppies in a litter of ten are long coat or not. I have my fingers crossed a couple do. I can't wait to start taking pictures too in November! But again i just wanted to say how seeing everyone's adorable photos & updates keep me preoccupied while I wait. Thank you!!!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Totally understand. We are waiting on the arrival of a lil girl pup. We'll keep our fingers and paws crossed for you too!
Here's a pic of Cafall as a puppy to help get ya through


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Awhhh she is adorable!!!


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

Awww!! Adorable!!


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I love all the photos too - even if I can't comment on every single one, I enjoy all of them!


----------



## Sarah Wolfie (Aug 29, 2013)

Meet my Wolfie...




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Phenix the night we brought him home:

Big paws-paws 





And now


----------



## RidgeWalker (Feb 28, 2013)

Phoenix is a beautiful animal! 

There really is no other breed of dog that is as physically majestic as ours.


----------



## tandbreich (Sep 19, 2013)

This is our boy Tucker


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

This is my boy Max 



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Benson** (Sep 4, 2013)

Heres our boy Benson at 9 weeks 








We helped his ears a little and stuck them up for him!









And this is him and his daddy Titan


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Mila 17 wks





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

RidgeWalker said:


> Phoenix is a beautiful animal!
> 
> There really is no other breed of dog that is as physically majestic as ours.


Tank you :blush:


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

So many adorable pictures!!! Love the sleeping shots.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Suka said:


> I love all the photos too - even if I can't comment on every single one, I enjoy all of them!


Haha I so agree.


----------



## DKJHA (Jan 28, 2013)

Here is Falcon vom Haus Tyson. He is 9 months old.


----------



## cats2dogs (Jun 6, 2013)

We are also waiting for our puppy (have been since June) and I'm pretty much going crazy now. There is a litter with 6 boys ready to go home soon - I don't know what I will do if one of those boys aren't ours....

My kids think I'm nuts because every time they see me on the computer I'm looking at GSD photos.


----------



## cats2dogs (Jun 6, 2013)

We are also waiting for our puppy (have been since June) and I'm pretty much going crazy now. There is a litter with 6 boys ready to go home soon - I don't know what I will do if one of those boys aren't ours....

My kids think I'm nuts because every time they see me on the computer I'm looking at GSD photos.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

cats2dogs said:


> We are also waiting for our puppy (have been since June) and I'm pretty much going crazy now. There is a litter with 6 boys ready to go home soon - I don't know what I will do if one of those boys aren't ours....
> 
> My kids think I'm nuts because every time they see me on the computer I'm looking at GSD photos.



Haha Glad to hear I am not the only one doing this. The puppies are three weeks today for the litter I might be getting a puppy out of. Sometimes the breeder will post early pictures at three weeks, but most likely I won't see anything for another week. Fingers are crossed! Good luck with your puppy Cats2dogs!
I even have my cat watching puppy videos. She has always been outgoing when it comes to dogs. She is 15 years though so I will be watching the two closely. Her sister from the same litter was put to sleep in June from inoperable cancer. {I bottle fed them since they were two weeks old. Still sniffling over her. :*( } I also have three ferrets for him to become friends with too. Yes...I have a zoo! LOL


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Falcon is a very handsome boy & Benson is so adorable!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I remember the wait. 
But it was SO worth it.

My Gunner on his first day home in Nov 2008.



10 weeks


13 weeks


5 months


3 years


Now at 5 years


----------



## Csonnel (Oct 6, 2013)

Abby at 3 weeks when we picked her out 







Abby at 8 weeks when we brought her home







Abby at 12 weeks helping mommy do the dishes







Abby 12 weeks again- she lovessss taking baths







Abby yesterday at 5 1/2 months















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Wonderful progression photos!


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

DKJHA said:


> Here is Falcon vom Haus Tyson. He is 9 months old.
> View attachment 119658



If Falcon goes missing, I PROMISE he's not at my house.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's some pictures of my Thor to help you get through the wait!

The day we brought him home at 9 weeks!







Him at 13 weeks being a little bugger!







Him on a puppy play date with his buddy Mico!













And these are more recent shots of him at the 5 1/2 month range.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

OMG Chantald Thor is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Kahrg4 said:


> OMG Chantald Thor is GORGEOUS!!


He sure does know how to ham it up for the camera  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

Beautiful colouring! Is it a bit of a chocolatey shade? What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Sookie said:


> Beautiful colouring! Is it a bit of a chocolatey shade? What a gorgeous boy!


He's a sable, but a fairly dark one, so you can see the brown undercoat poking out under the black and brown! I think he's made me fall in love with sables! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Great photos! Definitely love the sables. I never really saw many till coming across this forum. Maybe one day I will get a sable too.


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

Chantald said:


> He's a sable, but a fairly dark one, so you can see the brown undercoat poking out under the black and brown! I think he's made me fall in love with sables!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your dogs Sable is so much darker than what my dogs Sable is going to be...i love it!


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

I LOVE these progression photos! It always amazes me the changes their coats go through... sometimes they don't even remotely resemble their puppy self!


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah it's wild how quickly they change from tiny puppy to nearing adolescence. And how big the changes can be! I'm so glad I snapped loads of pictures! 

Thor says thanks for all the compliments  He's in excitement overload now!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

One happy girl


----------

